# Tesco - Cite Europe still open?



## Friant

does anyone know if the Tesco wines and spirits shop is still open in Calais (Cite Europe)? I know it's due to close but was hoping to pay one last visit to stock up with my favourites before that happens


----------



## b2tus

The staff have been on strike for quite some time and still were early last week. Not sure if that is still the case but would not count on them being open.

You could try Carrefour who are also in the Cite d'Europe as they have quite an extensive range of wines......mostly French though.

Why not give Tesco Customer Services in UK a call......guess they would know.


----------



## bognormike

I had an e-mail on friday saying it had closed.

sorry, deleted it, otherwise I'd post the link.


----------



## bognormike

b2tus said:


> You could try Carrefour who are also in the Cite d'Europe as they have quite an extensive range of wines......mostly French though.
> 
> .


That's why I didn't go into Tesco much - the choice of FRENCH wines was rubbish.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

According to a thread (dated Aug 3rd) in the forum of a site called 'Caravan Talk' - Tesco closed at the end of July.


----------



## randonneur

Can't understand why anyone went to Tesco at Cite Europe as they could get better quality and cheaper prices elsewhere.

Unless, of course, they could use their Clubcard.


----------



## teemyob

*Wines*

Hello,

I am not suprised by Tescos Closure.

However, if you want a good selection of wines near the ports and more importantly, expert advice. Look no further than AUCHAN Boulogne.

There is parking for large motorhomes and even RV's. You will usually find At least one wine expert in the Wines and Spirits department.

Whats more is they have a huge selection, but prices do vary. For example, A good Beaujolais say, a 2007 Juliénas may be £7 in Boulogne, it may only be £5 or £6 inland. But that can be the other way around too. So what is £7 inland at Auchan St. Omer as an example may be £5/£6 at Boulogne.

The lady who works on wines and spirits, I forgot her name. Recommended several Reds and a couple of 14 & 15% Smooth rosé wines to us. Every single Burgundy, Bordeaux and rosé were excellent. We bought Wines from £2.50 and never paid more than £7.

Very Highly recommended.

TM


----------



## Mike48

On my last trip to France during May to July I found very little difference between the price of wine in France and the UK. All the wine supermarkets at the Port were devoid of customers.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I'm afraid I'm a bit of Philistine as far as wines go - and 5lt cartons from Auchen seem to be very palatable during the long winter evenings.


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

We try to buy wine in cartons whenever we can and there is nothing wrong with the quality. Five litre cartons are too big for the fridge though so we try to buy three litre ones.

P&L


----------



## JockandRita

randonneur said:


> Can't understand why anyone went to Tesco at Cite Europe as they could get better quality and cheaper prices elsewhere.
> 
> Unless, of course, they could use their Clubcard.


We used to use Tesco Cite Europe for my Speckled Hen, Pedigree and Leffe beers, but the prices became uncompetitive compared to Pidou's and Majestic's Beer & Wine at rue Marcel Doret. Rita picks up her Absolute Vodka from Majestic's too.
At €34 a slab, the Leffe has taken a knock on the head, and won't be adorning my cellar. :lol:

We do use Carrefour for my Pinneau Des Charantes, as it seems to be the same price everywhere, except in the Vienne/Charantes regions, where it can be so much cheaper.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## trevorf

Sainsburys wine & beer place next to Auchan is also now closed. We found a Majestic just around the corner, the lady there explained that many have closed due to the euro/£ exchange rate meaning that us Brits don't do booze cruises any more  
Never did like the cheaper French wines, prefer the Aussie & Chilean stuff, still available from Majestic at 2-3 euros.




Trevor


----------



## jd_boss_hogg

I took a van load of Chilean wine back from france to the UK once - the french customs office was mortified " your taking CHILEAN wine back from FRANCE ???" was his words, with obvious Allo Allo accent. He threatened to lock me up if i did the same again - i told him next time in, i was bringing cheese back to france with me. 

Just about made it out of the country !


----------



## Stanner

randonneur said:


> Can't understand why anyone went to Tesco at Cite Europe as they could get better quality and cheaper prices elsewhere.
> 
> Unless, of course, they could use their Clubcard.


Wash your mouth out with soap and water - Tesco is ALWAYS cheapest as any fule kno.


----------



## teemyob

*Wines*



jd_boss_hogg said:


> I took a van load of Chilean wine back from france to the UK once - the french customs office was mortified " your taking CHILEAN wine back from FRANCE ???" was his words, with obvious Allo Allo accent. He threatened to lock me up if i did the same again - i told him next time in, i was bringing cheese back to france with me.
> 
> Just about made it out of the country !


The Chileans produce some of the finest everyday red wines I have tasted.

I also got some tuts n shrugs from a lady at the checkout when I was purchasing quite a quantity of Moroccan red in Auchan.

But I am a Beaujolais fan and tens to search out bargains from that region. I also like robust deep Bordeaux's which go well with meat feasts.

If anyone ever gets to St. Tropez, visit Vignerons De Grimaud Take the wine home in 5 litre drums (or whatever you have). Bottle it and keep it for a year or two and you will have a very mellow red.

TM


----------



## Friant

thanks everyone, I was suspecting that I'd missed the boat for a final Tesco fill up. I much prefer Australian or Chilean wine to French at the cheaper end of the market and thought Tesco had some terrific pricese.

I'll give Majestic a go on the next trip.

Thanks again


----------



## Stanner

Friant said:


> thanks everyone, I was suspecting that I'd missed the boat for a final Tesco fill up. I much prefer Australian or Chilean wine to French at the cheaper end of the market and thought Tesco had some terrific pricese.
> 
> I'll give Majestic a go on the next trip.
> 
> Thanks again


Try "Franglais" the big building with "Beer & Wine" on the side, out in the country alongside the Eurotunnel/Eurostar line. Go one junction south on the Autoroute from Cite Europe and it's just before the turn to village of Frethun.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=50.91...50.908689,1.802444&spn=0.013611,0.038581&z=15

Easy to reach off the autoroute, easy parking, big discounts for bulk (lots of buy 2 get one frees) wide choice of countries (and no tutting) and most wines available to taste before you buy.

Get a loyalty card and you can build up a cash balance to spend later.

http://www.franglais-wines.com/uk/

Usual disclaimer - just a customer.


----------



## teemyob

*Wines*

Miles away I know, but. LeClerc at Beaune sell a superb range of wines.

TM


----------



## GerryD

We were there last Saturday, definitely closed. Nothing missed as booze was always cheaper and better selection elsewhere.
Gerry


----------



## b2tus

Just received a flyer from Tesco telling me that they had officially closed their wine/beer shop in Cite de Europe.

They offered me £10 off my next UK on-line order for a case of wine.

The letter is in the bin.


----------



## shedbrewer

*Tesco wines,,,,,*

Hmmmm, personally, I don't give a fig about 'cheap French wines', I make my own VERY palatable 'Chateau du Roi', ici, chez moi,,,,,,,
Merci et bon nuit,,,,, Jacques, 'shedbrewer'


----------



## blondy

*Wines*

We have found that it's better to buy wine at, say super u out in the country, not near ports.
I drink Rose, bought 5litre box's at 9euro's, exactly the same wine in local posh restaurant, £16 per 75 cls, fortunately we were being treated.

No shop around in large super/ hyper markets.


----------



## delboy0127

Hi 

Visited the shop last week shop closed

Delboy


----------

